#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Bupenorphine or Other strong pain killers in Pattaya

## Keeno2011

Hi,
I've recently done my back in at the gym, I've been to a clinic who thinks that its a muscle problem rather than anything serious but gave me some crap pain killers, don't do anything.
Does anyone know if you can get Bupenorphine from any pharmacie in Pattaya or Jomtien. I know of a place in Bangkok but thats too long a journey for me right now.
A friend of mine went to a clinic in Pattaya with back problems and got Oxycontin, but he cant remember which clinic it was. Would go Bangkok Pattaya Hospital, as they perscribed me morphine when I fractured my foot. But my doctor who I usually see schedules all booked today, and I don't want to go through sitting in A&E again waiting for ages to be looked at. I'm in agony and couldn't sleep last night.
Please someone help. Thank You

----------


## Keeno2011

Before someone mentions Tramadol. Just 1 of them makes me seize up, get mass seizures from that drug. Codeine and Paracetemol is what i'm on now, which never helps pain like this, I'll leave them for when i've got a hangover

----------


## Thetyim

> Before someone mentions Tramadol. Just 1 of them makes me seize up, get mass seizures from that drug.


The hospital gave me Tramadol and Diclophenac recently.
I thought I was going to die from the side effects.
You are welcome to the Diclophenac if you want it, but google it first

----------


## Keeno2011

> Originally Posted by Keeno2011
> 
> Before someone mentions Tramadol. Just 1 of them makes me seize up, get mass seizures from that drug.
> 
> 
> The hospital gave me Tramadol and Diclophenac recently.
> I thought I was going to die from the side effects.
> You are welcome to the Diclophenac if you want it, but google it first


Much appreciated mate, I had that after I fractured my foot, with codeine. Thats more for inflammation and swelling. Wouldn't really help with the pain I'm in, never did it on its own, even with codeine. That's why the doctor perscribed me Morphine. I'm a wimp and very sensitive to pain lol, maybe need to give up lifting free weights  on back days anyway. Thanks mate

----------


## BobR

last time I went to a doctor in Pattaya he charged me a whopping 300 Baht, so why take the chance sourcing your pain killers through the gray market?  There are several decent doctors on 2nd road who will fix you up. 

You're right about tramadol, I had that stuff when i had a hernia and it was a bit*h to get off of.   It did not kill the pain very well,  but it surely made me feel good.

----------


## Orroz

Agreed Bob, I was given Tramadol recently for a really bad toothache as it apparently targets nerve pain. It was mentally addictive from the get go.

----------


## Mr Lick

I've also experienced very acute muscular back pain in Thailand from exercising. 

It was so painful i found it extremely difficult to move around so popped down to the local hospital and was given a cortisone injection which proved to be of great relief on both occasions. Back up and running in less than a week.

Maybe worth considering  :Smile:

----------


## BugginOut

> In Australia, 'Silverbacks', 'Bupe', "poor man's Smack" and 'S Box' are common street terms for Buprenorphine.


That's some pretty hardcore stuff for back pain. It's usually used to treat opium addiction.

----------


## Nokturnal

^ I agree,  it's usually used for addiction.. And can be very deadly due to it's half life... Would you take methadone or heroin for a back problem?  Cause I sure wouldn't.

I'm not disputing your need for pain pills, but bup is a long lasting opiate and is just plain overkill for back pain...  Hell even oxys are stronger than what most need for back pain.  I would shoot for percocet/morphine/ whatever more mild opiate is available in Thailand.  I have off and on back spasms myself, usually vicodin or perc works fine.    I do not use longer than needed because one can become dependent rather quickly.  Good luck.

----------


## Keeno2011

> ^ I agree,  it's usually used for addiction.. And can be very deadly due to it's half life... Would you take methadone or heroin for a back problem?  Cause I sure wouldn't.
> 
> I'm not disputing your need for pain pills, but bup is a long lasting opiate and is just plain overkill for back pain...  Hell even oxys are stronger than what most need for back pain.  I would shoot for percocet/morphine/ whatever more mild opiate is available in Thailand.  I have off and on back spasms myself, usually vicodin or perc works fine.    I do not use longer than needed because one can become dependent rather quickly.  Good luck.


Never tried methadone and yes I know Bupenorphine is a long lasting opiate its the same Suboxone but here they sell as a pain med in 0.2mg tablets not a whole 8mg what you'd get if your a recovering smack head, but last night I would of taken heroin if someone had some nearby. No I only asked about Bupes is as its the strongest pain med you can buy OTC in some pharmacies in Thailand. Morphine worked wonders with my pain with my foot which is also a long lasting pain med, which is what I need for sleep more than anything, i've not even been able to get to a pharmacy or doctor today, its giving me that much pain! Think i'll go with some strong sleeping pills tonight, like Xanax as my girl friend can buy nearby. Think I might need the hospital to look at as it seems as more than just a muscle pain. Hope not!!! 

I'm sure taking Bupenorphine or even heroin would be safer for me than taking 6 30mg codeine tablets with 500mgs paracetomol 3 grams worth! My poor liver gets enough of a kick in with beer chang!!!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Normally the pain is a hint that you've done some damage. Perhaps you might be better off having it looked at by a specialist before you mask the pain with drugs and risk doing more damage. 

Just a suggestion.

Unless of course you know it's a minor injury in which case stop squealing about it and take it like a man.

----------


## Gerbil

If the Old Bill catch you with anything stronger than paracetamol and you dont have a prescription, you're in the shit. Something to bear in mind.

----------


## chitown

Can anyone direct me to any place I could source some Oxycontin? Or maybe some Morphine? I have a hangnail that is killing me and I can't deal with the pain any longer. It was keeping me awake at night so I picked up some Propoful the other day to help me sleep.

----------


## BobR

If someone did know of a pharmacy that sold these drugs over-the-counter, posting it's name and location online would be the end of the supply anyway.

----------


## FailSafe

Just pick up some Uniren (available at any Thai pharmacy)- it's a topical NSAID and will help if your injury isn't too serious.

----------


## BobR

> Just pick up some Uniren (available at any Thai pharmacy)- it's a topical NSAID and will help if your injury isn't too serious.


Not to be difficult, but NSAID's may be worse than a lesser amount of a  stronger pain killer, especially since you will have to take a very high and frequent dose if your pain is bad.  They cause stomach ulcers/problems and some of them are toxic to your liver in high doses.  The Bangkok Post did a write up a month or so ago about the dangers of NSAID's.

----------


## chitown

> If someone did know of a pharmacy that sold these drugs over-the-counter, posting it's name and location online would be the end of the supply anyway.


Used to be one in BKK near Eckamai. They would deliver a nice Propoful / Morhine mix in an iv bag. They would pop my vein for me and get the iv started - really service minded and all. My hangnail pain would just sail away. Ahhh those were the days of pain free living.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Just pick up some Uniren (available at any Thai pharmacy)- it's a topical NSAID and will help if your injury isn't too serious.
> 
> 
> Not to be difficult, but NSAID's may be worse than a lesser amount of a  stronger pain killer, especially since you will have to take a very high and frequent dose if your pain is bad.  They cause stomach ulcers/problems and some of them are toxic to your liver in high doses.  The Bangkok Post did a write up a month or so ago about the dangers of NSAID's.


As I said, it's a topical NSAID- that means it doesn't have the same degree of side effects that the ones in pill or injectable form do as much less of it gets in your bloodstream- rickschoppers was a pharmacist and confirmed this for me recently.

----------


## Nokturnal

> Originally Posted by ArcherBKK
> 
> 
> ^ I agree,  it's usually used for addiction.. And can be very deadly due to it's half life... Would you take methadone or heroin for a back problem?  Cause I sure wouldn't.
> 
> I'm not disputing your need for pain pills, but bup is a long lasting opiate and is just plain overkill for back pain...  Hell even oxys are stronger than what most need for back pain.  I would shoot for percocet/morphine/ whatever more mild opiate is available in Thailand.  I have off and on back spasms myself, usually vicodin or perc works fine.    I do not use longer than needed because one can become dependent rather quickly.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> Never tried methadone and yes I know Bupenorphine is a long lasting opiate its the same Suboxone but here they sell as a pain med in 0.2mg tablets not a whole 8mg what you'd get if your a recovering smack head, but last night I would of taken heroin if someone had some nearby. No I only asked about Bupes is as its the strongest pain med you can buy OTC in some pharmacies in Thailand. Morphine worked wonders with my pain with my foot which is also a long lasting pain med, which is what I need for sleep more than anything, i've not even been able to get to a pharmacy or doctor today, its giving me that much pain! Think i'll go with some strong sleeping pills tonight, like Xanax as my girl friend can buy nearby. Think I might need the hospital to look at as it seems as more than just a muscle pain. Hope not!!! 
> ...


I understand, So if you're taking 6+ Codeine daily at (usually) 5 mgs of actual opiate, The rest being tylenol.....Thats still at least 30 mg daily of narcotic pain meds.... Now add that to .2 mg of bupe and a couple of Chang's and you're not only on your way towards dependance.... But seriously risking not waking up at all one day.

What I'm getting at is, If you need morphine or whatever go to the doctor and let them know whats going on...When they find that you have seriously (or not) injured yourself they will give you adequate medicine.  It's much safer that way.

My mother is terminally ill and takes a shit load of medications, I oversee her care as she isn't capable....And speak to her doctor on a monthly basis... This is why I feel so strongly that you just go to a doctor.

And when I was 16 my cousin 19 at the time died of a methadone overdose. We went to a party together at a friend of my cousins house.  He bought and took 2 , 10 mg methadone pills and carried on hanging out, Yes drinking and having a good time.

We stayed another hour and a half and he was feeling great. We decided to get me home before my dad noticed I was gone as my dad would have kicked both of our asses if he found us...My cousin walked back to my house with me and said "see ya later"  and he was going to go back and party some more.  It was midnight when I got home... My aunt remembers hearing my cousin come in shortly after that. She also heard him snoring really really loud in the middle of the night but thought nothing of it.

My guess is he was just tired and went home to sleep, But he never woke up.  From just 20 mg of that shit.  I have spent a ton of time reading about the drug since, Trying to make sense of what happened.  And When my moms doc wanted to start giving her methadone "for pain" I said no.... My sis agreed.  methadone and bupe can just be too deadly and if they're not absolutely necessary I'd stay well away.

----------


## drawp

Well, sorry to hear you had the issues with Tramadol.. I've recently had the same issues and I'm currently still stuck in the hospital because of it.  I figured I just OD'd (only 200 mgs, the max dosage is 800, or so the inserts and all docs here say) the first time I had a seizure a few months ago, lowered the dosage quite a bit the next time I took it which was last week and ended up completely collapsing.  Almost broke my orbital bone, ended up with 8 stitches in my lip (no seizure, just literally collapsed in the elevator and ended up slamming my head on the hand rail).

I have issues with pain as well, I suffered four to five concussions in high school (I'm only 26 so that wasn't too long ago) which have led to massive migraines.  Unfortunately since I live here in Asia I cannot get my medicine that is prescribed in the US (vicodin) for pain, so I've had to look elsewhere.  I was first suggested Tramadol, that obviously failed.  My doctor here in Macau then prescribed vioxx.. yes, for those of you familiar with it, they still sell Vioxx in some parts of the world.  

I've tried to get on with just ibuprofen/paracetamol, unfortunately that does nothing for me when I get a massive headache, which is quite a few times a month.  Of course, I've been looking for something stronger, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## capealava

> Before someone mentions Tramadol. Just 1 of them makes me seize up, get mass seizures from that drug. Codeine and Paracetemol is what i'm on now, which never helps pain like this, I'll leave them for when i've got a hangover


Hello, I have chronic pain and am interested if you ever found the type pain killers 
you were looking for? I will be moving to Pattta area after 10 yrs of visiting Thailand next year. Going back to USA just to refill my prescription obviously will not work.
Any Luck ??

----------


## Stumpy

I am confused. Why medicate? None of it is good for you and to that end, everybody takes way more then needed. Prescription says 1 every 4 hrs, people will take 2. In the the land of the what is arguably the best massage therapy available why would you not seek out a massage? If you strained a muscle, massage is the best therapy and rest. If you damaged a disk or nerve then you need more then pain pills to get over it, probably physical therapy. 

In the US I pulled many a muscle motorcycle and mountain bike racing. I always sought out massage therapy. Far better, quicker recovery, no side effects. Here they will come to your house for a minimal cost.

----------


## Kurgen

3 words to say....go see Nigel.


He's mustard!

----------


## Breny

27 bottles of Lao ( large ) per day.Keep taking prescribed medicine until pain eleviates or your kidneys fall off.

Seriously
Paracetamol & Ibruprofin  Take 2-3 Para, then in three hours take the Ibru. Keep swapping them over.
Don't take Tramadol, heavy shit and if caught with them you dont want to be in the clink for a while with a bad back.

Massage or swimming may help if your okay doing it.

Good luck

----------


## rawlins

The girlfriend went to Bangkok Pattaya Hospital today after having a bad headache and feeling nauseous for a few days... They said it was a migraine, injected her with something, put her on a drip for 5 hours and precribed her 5 different pills...

I wasn't with her because I am away working but she sent me an email with the list of pills... List of medications below. As usual from a Thai doctor it looks like overkill with the amount of pills.  I am not qualified to say either way but I didn't let that stop me advising her the following after some quick Google research....




> *1. Xanax* - up to you, will help you sleep if you need that
> *2. Nexium* - don't think you need this one- it is for something else (stomach ulcers) and might even make a migraine start.
> *3. Arcoxia* - this might help but don't take for too long...
> *4. Nortriptyline* - this might be a good one to stop them coming back if you had lots of migraines or headache all the time.
> *5. Paradine* - a painkiller with paracetemol and another thing in it that will relax your muscles. Don't take for too long.
> 
> I  don't think you should take all of them at the same time... maybe just  take the paradine and the arcoxia but stop them when you feel better...


Anybody use any migraine medication and do you think I'm right to advise taking less than prescribed?... Surely she doesn't need to take all 5 of the above?

----------


## imbabaurbro

Bro best medicine to kill body pain coz of Heroin is Codalgin FORTE Capsule shaped Tablets ( paracetamol 500mg CODEINE Phosphate 30mg )....it's best....request on any pharmacy Shop on 2nd rd...cost u nearabt 500 Bhats..........take 2 tabs n got best results....IT KILLS MUSSEL PAIN 1000%  :Smile:   :UK:

----------


## rickschoppers

Having suffered from a bad back for years and being a pharmacist, I would HIGHLY recommend you go see a good physician. Ask around for a physician that has a track record for treating pain and beware of going to the small clinics in Thailand.

Healthcare is relatively cheap in Thailand and help can prevent you from winding up with stomach ulcers, kidney or liver damage or just plain addiction.

I have used NSAIDS most of my life to help with back pain, but they do have serious side effects that you need to be made aware of. FailSafe mentioned a topical NSAID that might be worth trying, but do it under medical supervision. I have also used higher dose Acetaminophen, or as you call it, Paracetamol. There is a danger of severe liver damage or death if you take over the maximum dose of 4000mg per day. That is 8 x 500mg tablets in 24 hours. Personally, I have to take 1500mg at a time which is why the maximum dose should be known and avoided. I have seen many Tylenol overdoses in my career and it is not pretty.

No medication is safe if not taken as intended. This is why it is much better to see a physician who specializes in pain. Many physicians are not that good at prescribing high doses of pain killers and could actually cause harm to the patient.

To self treat, without having training in pharmacology, is a certain ticket to major side effects and even death, so proceed with caution.

----------


## hazz

> The girlfriend went to Bangkok Pattaya Hospital today after having a bad headache and feeling nauseous for a few days... They said it was a migraine, injected her with something, put her on a drip for 5 hours and precribed her 5 different pills...


Give it was a private hospital he was probably on a 20% commission and needed the money for this years merc. Words cannot describe how I hate these doctors. My bother had migraines like that for a time, the doctors prescribed a low dose of diazepam(valium) for 3 days as a muscle relaxant as they believe the migraines were caused by tense muscles, which we caused by the stress of the pain. the drugs relaxed the muscles and killed the vicious circle... I was impressed it worked. 

The problem with pain meds and anything remotely psyco active is that thailand has some seriously stupid and unpleasant laws that cause the ill to suffer, sometimes greatly, in order to make its just a little bit harder for addicts to get to their drugs.  not exactly unique to this country.

Ive tried to get codeine for myself and relatives when the pain has been beyond the paracetonal/ibprofin cocktail (which you can double up and take simutainiously, they work independently of each other using different pathways to kill the pain) and I tell you they are seriously paranoid about it and will only proscribe a synthetic alternative which is quite unpleasant and I cannot remember the name.

I really feel for anyone who gets a painful cancer in this country or chronic pain as their pain management skills for out patents are bloody awful and I am certain its because the doctors are shit scared of the laws of this nation.

----------


## sranchito

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Just pick up some Uniren (available at any Thai pharmacy)- it's a topical NSAID and will help if your injury isn't too serious.
> 
> 
> Not to be difficult, but NSAID's may be worse than a lesser amount of a  stronger pain killer, especially since you will have to take a very high and frequent dose if your pain is bad.  They cause stomach ulcers/problems and some of them are toxic to your liver in high doses.  The Bangkok Post did a write up a month or so ago about the dangers of NSAID's.


Bob, my only advice is, go to the doctor.  Pay a few Bhat to get looked over.  Get your script filled.

This is hillarious, TD aka WebMD.

----------


## Eliminator

I would like to find Percodans not Percocet, as that killed a lot of guys coming from Nam as it's very bad on the liver.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
You wont find it. CII narcotics are the most abused and even the US use them sparingly, usually in hospitals.

----------

